# Trading SA into Vegas April 07



## cookie (Oct 15, 2006)

I have several Cabana Mio SA (standard) weeks and a La Lucia Gold Crown weeks deposited.  I have a meeting that I will be attending in Las Vegas in April 07 at the Hilton.  If I put an ongoing search in do you think I can pull one of the Hilton timeshares?  Which week should I choose?

Thanks for any info.

Cookie


----------



## cookie (Oct 16, 2006)

I got into the Hilton on the Strip!!!  YEAH!!!  For the exact dates that I needed...even a two bedroom. PARTY! PARTY!

I could have gotten into the HGV @ the Las Vegas Hilton but it did not look much closer to the Hilton Conference Center.  Also they only had a 1 bedroom on my search...almost put an ongoing search for a 2 bedroom.  The Hilton on the Strip is actually on the strip.  Since my elderly mother will be going I thought the strip location would be a little bit better for her.


----------



## Dori (Oct 16, 2006)

We were also very lucky in snagging a 2-bedroom at FF Grand Desert for the week of May 5-12.  have a great time!

Dori


----------

